# Channel update



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

From NPS:



Outdoor Channel:

. The Outdoor Channel is now part of the NPS Absolute Digital Package on X4 (G4) – 420.

This KU-Band channel is available in the NPS Absolute Digital Package.



HGTV:

. The NPS part #901, HGTV (East):

. #901 was an analog feed available on G1-20. The analog feed is now off.

. HGTV (East) is now a KU-Band feed available on X4(G4) - 630.

. Ala carte #901 and/or any NPS package which contains #901 will provide the

HGTV (East) KU-Band feed on X4(G4) – 630. It will not provide the west feed.


Additions and Changes to the NPS Absolute Digital Package:

NPS customers who have a subscription to the NPS Absolute Digital Package are

now able to receive the following channels on C3 and X4:

. C3-600 HGTV (West) 

. X4-630 HGTV (East) 

. C3-601 Food Network (East)

. C3-602 Food Network (West) 

. C3-603 DIY

. C3-604 Fine Living


----------

